# Deputy Sheriff Stephen (Mike) Gallagher



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Stephen (Mike) Gallagher 
*Lewis County Sheriff's Office
Washington*
End of Watch: Tuesday, August 18, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, August 17, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Mike Gallagher succumbed to injuries sustained the previous night when his patrol car collided with an elk on Highway 12. He was responding to backup another deputy at the scene of a domestic disturbance when the accident occurred near Packwood at approximately 8:30 pm.

After striking the elk, his patrol car ran into a storage shed and then into a utility pole. He was transported to Harborview Medical Center, where he succumbed to injuries the following evening.

Deputy Gallagher was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Lewis County Sheriff's Office for six years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.
Agency Contact Information
Lewis County Sheriff's Office
345 West Main Street
Chehalis, WA 98532

Phone: (360) 748-9286

_*Please contact the Lewis County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Gallagher.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Mike


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

